# Weapon-WIP by Ordog (Lifesize Powersword)



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello again.

After a long break it´s time for some new stuff from me.

This time.....a bit bigger than the normal stuff i did before. Since i sold my Army on E-Bay for a new "Hobby" (My sweet lil daughter Saskia) i have to start from scratch...... with a piece Plastic.....










A big piece, isn´t it?

After some sanding and cutting the first test for full effect.

Powerd by an LED Mini-Maglight....










for full win......

Next step on the way:

Powerpack and sword handle in true Spacemarine-Style 

Hope you like these early pictures from my first WIP in the last four years.

(Ans Sorry for my poor english......)


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

...not bad. 

Seriously though, this looks very promising. I espicially like the blue glow.
Look forward to an update!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL 

love the update! definitely not the normal plog we get on here


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Still need some bits ans pieces, but i am on my way 

And i never did the "normal" stuff


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Updatetime:

Today I took the first step for the Sword Grip. I wan´t some kind of "Mecanicus"-Style with some easy materials from my shelf. 

Step 1:

Four pieces of wood, salvaged from a Flatscreen-Package.



















Step 2: 

Prepairing the pieces with white glue and some screws.










Repeat this step....










and then bring the two pieces together (with more screws and glue)










I used a saw, to bring both ends of the handle to the same lenght.

Step 3:

I took some electrical wire for homeinstallation (3x 1,5mm²)....










and stripped them from the isolation to get some nice looking copperwire. Now for the long hard work. covering the woodcore with copperwire. It took me 10 Minutes for a nice beginning.....










but unfortunately i don´t like the overall look and the feeling of this first try....










So i scraped this prototype, but i can still use the pics i took for a small "First Look". I will keep the copperlook, but I will move on to an more elegant Design......

Ceya soon 

Ordog


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

That looks awesome! Very inspiring work. Im assuming its for larp?


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

No, it´s just for fun, and later on as some kind of "Sleep Well" Moodlight.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Grip looks promising. A friend of mine showed me a picture of someone who used crimson leather for the grip, it looked awesome but I think it's a bit more expensive than what your doing right now.

Keep it coming!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

You'll need the hilt to be sanded or carved to a round profile, or else it'll just be too uncomfortable to hold or wield. Also, the round profile will allow the wire-winding to work better and look & feel more natural. Love the blue glow!


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Like i said, i will make a new grip with a more fitting design 

It´s good to be "Back in action"


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So a cloth handle isn't what you're after??

It's the cheapest and easiest option i can think of tbh.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Update:

Sword Grip MK II:




























That´s more like it. Style and handling are perfect for me, now it´s time for some cosmetical work here....


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks good so far. The new grip would work really well as a base for a lightsaber too!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Cant' wait to see the sword once the handle is on.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Next Step:

Sword Body and first thought for the colourpattern.

Black/Silver/Red together with the Inquisition-"I"........

Perfect against bad dreams and......"Monsters"


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Black silver and red sound cool, have you got any pics of any inspiration or is it all from your head?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Depending on how you decide to wire the glowing effect on the sword, you may want to use something besides copper wire to wrap the grip with. You could end up with a nasty shock doing that.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Depending on how you decide to wire the glowing effect on the sword, you may want to use something besides copper wire to wrap the grip with. You could end up with a nasty shock doing that.


Thats not real a problem, cos the voltage for an LED is about 3 to 4 volts. And the wiring on the grip isn´t conectet to any part with "energy" in it.

I did such things like this sword before, and i am not a stupid kid (or adult). I am not hook the sword up to the outlet of my livingroom or bedroom :no:


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Im not dead, but my job and the next Projectstep eating up my time.

I am currently engraving the blade with some minor details, and sometime inthe near future i have to fill the engraving with black Acrylic paste for best effect. 

Here two pictures from the "Outlining-Stage" before the final Dremel-Engraving

Have fun, and thanks for all replys


----------

